# porque se genera voltage en una bobina automotriz



## fordv8 (Dic 9, 2012)

hola, tengo una duda muy básica, busque en internet y no encontré mucho, es acerca de la bobina automotriz, no me queda muy claro cómo funciona, según leí, tiene dos bobinas, el primario que es donde se conecta la batería del coche (12 v) y el secundaria que tiene muchas más vueltas que el primario y es más fino, entonces según esto, por el circuito primario pasa una corriente de electrones y crea un campo magnético fuerte, después, un aparato llamado ruptor corta la corriente del embobinado primario y el colapso de este campo magnético induce una corriente en el circuito secundario y como es de muchas vueltas más finas, el resultado es un alto voltaje
Lo que no me queda claro es el porqué sucede esto  la explicación que imagino es que cuando se corta la corriente la inercia de los electrones hace que sigan fluyendo y se amontonen en la punta de la bobina, después, como se provoco un desequilibrio en el alambre del circuito primario los electrones trataran de equilibrar todo de nuevo y los electrones que estaban en la punta de la bobina regresan a sus lugares, este flujo de retorno es el que provoca una corriente eléctrica y por lo tanto un campo magnético, entonces se induce en el circuito secundario una corriente, esto pasa así o no ?

Dejo una imagen






Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 9, 2012)

Te recomiendo busque libros de física II (universitaria) ó teoría electromagnética. Igualmente te explicaré de una manera muy superficial, pero debes complementar con lo que te sugiero.

Lo que sucede es que un campo magnético constante, sin variación en el tiempo (dB/dt =0) no puede inducir el movimiento de los electrones en un conductor electrico. Cuando se activa un interruptor; y aunque no lo veamos a simple vista el campo magnético que empieza en cero aumenta rápidamente hasta alcanzar un valor determinado (se hace constante). El incremento inicial del campo magnético respecto a un tiempo (que parece muy corto para nosotros) se puede apreciar como un campo magnético que varía en el tiempo capaz de inducir corriente en un conductor en dirección perpendicular a las líneas de campo magnético.

Si lo ves de otra manera no es más que un transformador elevador, pero no está siempre conectado a una fuente de corriente alterna, sino, a un conmutador que se encarga de conectar y desconectar rapidamente la electrícidad que fluye por el primario del elevador.

Investiga sobre la Ley de Lenz, el famoso experimento con la brújula y los conductores eléctricos. Observa como una corriente genera un campo magnético, y como un campo magnético(no constante) genera una corriente electrica. También recuerda que los campos magnéticos no son capaces de acelerar partículas cargadas como los electones, los campos magnéticos son capaces de cambiar su trayectoria. Solo los campos eléctricos aceleran partículas. Averigua porqué funciona un transformador eléctrico y verás que solo funcionan bajo determinadas condiciones.


----------



## fordv8 (Dic 10, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Te recomiendo busque libros de física II (universitaria) ó teoría electromagnética. Igualmente te explicaré de una manera muy superficial, pero debes complementar con lo que te sugiero.
> 
> Lo que sucede es que un campo magnético constante, sin variación en el tiempo (dB/dt =0) no puede inducir el movimiento de los electrones en un conductor electrico. Cuando se activa un interruptor; y aunque no lo veamos a simple vista el campo magnético que empieza en cero aumenta rápidamente hasta alcanzar un valor determinado (se hace constante). El incremento inicial del campo magnético respecto a un tiempo (que parece muy corto para nosotros) se puede apreciar como un campo magnético que varía en el tiempo capaz de inducir corriente en un conductor en dirección perpendicular a las líneas de campo magnético.
> 
> ...



creo que ya entendi, buscare algun libro , muchas gracias , eso de como un campo magnetico genera una corriente lo vi en los generadores, cuando un iman moviendose pasa por una bobina que esta quieta (inducido) genera en ella una corriente, y supongo que en lugar de un iman moviendose el inductor podria ser un campo magnetico variando, eso creo   bueno pero lo que no entiendo es el lo contrario, como una corriente genera un campo magnetico  pero eso ya es otra historia , tambien me fije como funcionan los transformadores pequeños para cargar baterias de telefonos moviles, creo que ahi se aplica ese mismo principio porque solo funcionan con corriente alterna que varia e induce en la segunda bobina y bueno luego traen unos diodos para rectificar porque la corriente resultante tambien es alterna

creo que me queda algo por entender, ¿en la bobina secundaria se genera una corriente alterna tambien? osea cuando se corta la corriente se genera una corriente, eso creo que ya comprendi el porque (muchas gracias por cierto), pero cuando se reconecta, se tendria que generar otra, eso no se aprecia porque en el distribuidor del coche no se permite el paso de esa segunda corriente, osea actua como un rectificador de media onda, pero si conectara un voltimetro que soportara ese altisimo voltage a la segunda bobina ¿el voltimetro detectaria una corriente alterna? 
estoy bastante confundido pero cada dia me gusta mas esto de la electronica, gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2012)

Si en la bobina primaria se conecta una corriente alterna, en el secundario se induce también una corriente alterna. La corriente continua es capaz de inducir corriente en el secunadario, solo en el momento de conectar y desconectar poque la corriente que pasa por el circuito no es constante, aunque son tiempos muy pequeños como al desconectar.


----------



## fordv8 (Dic 10, 2012)

ok, no me quedo claro la ultima parte XD

[/QUOTE].También recuerda que los campos magnéticos no son capaces de acelerar partículas cargadas 
como los electones, los campos magnéticos son capaces de cambiar su trayectoria. Solo los campos eléctricos aceleran partículas. Averigua porqué funciona un transformador eléctrico y verás que solo funcionan bajo determinadas condiciones.[/QUOTE]

¿como que un campo no acelera electrones? o te refieres a que un campo magnetico constante no acelera a los electrones pero un campo que varia si?

gracias


----------



## Scooter (Dic 10, 2012)

Mi respuesta sería:
No lo se ni me importa; nunca he visto un electrón.
Lo que se es que si desconecto de golpe una bobina pega una chispa que "paqué".

Es que tengo la mala costumbre de centrarme en el efecto macroscópico que es el que uso, en el microscópico (mas bien femtoscópico) que se centren los teóricos. Yo ya tengo mucha tarea pensando en como usar el efecto palpable.

Seguramente será que me paso de pragmático.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2012)

> ¿como que un campo no acelera electrones? o te refieres a que un campo magnetico constante no acelera a los electrones pero un campo que varia si?



Los campos magnéticos bajo ninguna circunstancia aceleran partículas cargadas; solo desvían su trayectoria. Éstos campos con variación en el tiempo inducen un campo electrico en dirección perpendicular a las lineas de campo magnético. El campo eléctrico es quién en últimas "atrae o repele" una partícula y la hace moverse. En un conductor esta fuerza que hace que los electrones se muevan se denomina Fuerza electromotriz, que es igual al voltaje pero de signo contrario; en electricidad se dice que es igual, pero solo es en magnitud, el sentido es contrario. Por convención se dice que es igual.


----------



## fordv8 (Dic 10, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Mi respuesta sería:
> No lo se ni me importa; nunca he visto un electrón.
> Lo que se es que si desconecto de golpe una bobina pega una chispa que "paqué".
> 
> ...



pues si, en realidad creo que no pudes ver un electron y solo suponemos como funciona, pero es una manera de explicar como funciona la "electricidad" y esta teoria de los electrones explica bien a muchos fenomenos

pero gracias por compartir tu experiencia, no sabia que si desconectas una bobina hace chispa





blanko001 dijo:


> Los campos magnéticos bajo ninguna circunstancia aceleran partículas cargadas; solo desvían su trayectoria. Éstos campos con variación en el tiempo inducen un campo electrico en dirección perpendicular a las lineas de campo magnético. El campo eléctrico es quién en últimas "atrae o repele" una partícula y la hace moverse. En un conductor esta fuerza que hace que los electrones se muevan se denomina Fuerza electromotriz, que es igual al voltaje pero de signo contrario; en electricidad se dice que es igual, pero solo es en magnitud, el sentido es contrario. Por convención se dice que es igual.



mmm entonces, si acercas un iman a una bobina, este iman no movera a los electrones libres que tiene la bobina? entonces que pasa?
yo tenia entendido que el iman cuando se acerca a una bobina, cable,  movia sus electrones por repulsion o atraccion, osea si acercas el polo + del iman, se moveran los electrones atraidos por el iman, si acercas el polo - se moveran repelidos por el iman, si se hace girar el iman, los electrones son atraidos y luego repelidos, formando una corriente alterna, si es asi o no


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2012)

> pues si, en realidad creo que no pudes ver un electron y solo suponemos como funciona, pero es una manera de explicar como funciona la "electricidad" y esta teoria de los electrones explica bien a muchos fenomenos


 Que no lo veamos no quiere decir que no exista, de hecho el universo está hecho de todo lo que no vemos que se reune y si vemos jejejejeje. Además solo vemos una parte pequeña del espectro electromagnético, y no vemos las ondas de sonido... las escuchamos y existen jejeje. 



> yo tenia entendido que el iman cuando se acerca a una bobina, cable, movia sus electrones por repulsion o atraccion, osea si acercas el polo + del iman, se moveran los electrones atraidos por el iman, si acercas el polo - se moveran repelidos por el iman, si se hace girar el iman, los electrones son atraidos y luego repelidos, formando una corriente alterna, si es asi o no


 Definitivamente no. Los electrones no son atraidos o repelidos por un imán. En cambio un electron que se mueva por acción de un campo eléctrico puede curvar su trayectoria debido a un campo magnético. Como los ciclotrones, sincrotones... todas las máquinas de radiación sincrotónica y afines... en fin los aceleradores de partículas. Ellas necesitan altos voltajes como el flyback en un TV de tubo de rayos catódicos para disparar los electrones que modifican su trayectoria con lo que les ordene la bobina en el nañon, haciendo destellar un pixel en la pantalla.


----------



## fordv8 (Dic 10, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Que no lo veamos no quiere decir que no exista, de hecho el universo está hecho de todo lo que no vemos que se reune y si vemos jejejejeje. Además solo vemos una parte pequeña del espectro electromagnético, y no vemos las ondas de sonido... las escuchamos y existen jejeje.
> 
> Definitivamente no. Los electrones no son atraidos o repelidos por un imán. En cambio un electron que se mueva por acción de un campo eléctrico puede curvar su trayectoria debido a un campo magnético. Como los ciclotrones, sincrotones... todas las máquinas de radiación sincrotónica y afines... en fin los aceleradores de partículas. Ellas necesitan altos voltajes como el flyback en un TV de tubo de rayos catódicos para disparar los electrones que modifican su trayectoria con lo que les ordene la bobina en el nañon, haciendo destellar un pixel en la pantalla.



yo que crei que entendia como funcionaba  , entonces que es lo que ocurre por ejemplo cuando se pasa un iman a travez de un embobinado? 
como te decia yo pensaba que se atraian (en el caso del polo +) los electrones mas proximo al iman, y esos huecos que dejaban eran llenados por otros electrones y a ese movimiento se le llamaba, flujo de electrones, se transmitia por todo el conductor hasta que se llenen los huecos, pero esto provocaba que quedaran algunos huecos en el otro extremo de la bobina, entonces la bobina quedaba polarizada, del lado que esta mas proximo al polo positivo del iman, se convertia en un polo negativo por el exceso de electrones que fueron atraidos por el iman, y del otro lado seria un polo positivo por la ausencia de electrones, eso era segun yo como me explicaba a mi mismo el funcionamiento de las cosas, que es lo que pasa cuando un iman se acerca a una bobina? porque se genera el flujo de electrones ? 

gracias


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 10, 2012)

> yo que crei que entendia como funcionaba  , entonces que es lo que ocurre por ejemplo cuando se pasa un iman a travez de un embobinado?


 Sucede que estás creando un campo magnético que varía en el tiempo, esto se traduce en un campo eléctrico que va en dirección de las espiras de la bobina... y un campo eléctrico si genera una corriente de electrones. ¿que pasa si dejas el iman quieto dontro de la bobina? pués no hay electricidad porque el campo magnético por fuerte que sea no está variando. 

Los imanes no tienen polo positivo ni negativo... se utiliza por convención Norte o Sur... desde el polo Norte divergen las líneas de campo magnético y en el polo Sur convergen. La brújula no es más que un imán, por la acción de las líneas de campo magnético terrestre se orientan; y muchos dirán, cómo es posible que el norte del imán de la brújula se oriente al norte del planeta, si los polos identicos se repelen... Pués el polo norte (geográfico) de nuestro planeta llamado así por la orientación de la brújula, no es más que el polo sur magnético del planeta.

Además hay un punto que falta para completar ésta guía de electromagnetismo, si no conectas nada en el extremo de la bobina, es decir una carga, como una luz, una resistencia, inclusive el voltímetro... no hay flujo de electrones porque siempre se debe cerrar el circuito.

A manera de razonamiento puedes imaginar la siguiente situación: Imagina que tienes el secundario de un transformador y que calculaste un número determinado de electrones en el cobre del mismo, digamos que hay X electrones. Si conectamos una resistencia al secundario, sabiendo que la resistencia tiene Y número de electrones, y conectamos el primario a la electricidad... ¿Te diste cuenta que siempre existirá el mismo número (X + Y) electrones circulando entre el secundario y la resistencia sin importar los años que dure energizado el transformador? Por eso solo hay flujo si se cierra el circuito.

PD: Te sugiero leer sobre campo eléctrico y campo magnético, sus diferencias y como se generan cada uno. También te dejo una inquietud: si existen las cargas eléctricas (positiva y negativa según franklin) como los protones y electrones, ¿cuáles "cargas" generan los campos magnéticos?


----------



## fordv8 (Dic 10, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sucede que estás creando un campo magnético que varía en el tiempo, esto se traduce en un campo eléctrico que va en dirección de las espiras de la bobina... y un campo eléctrico si genera una corriente de electrones. ¿que pasa si dejas el iman quieto dontro de la bobina? pués no hay electricidad porque el campo magnético por fuerte que sea no está variando.
> 
> Los imanes no tienen polo positivo ni negativo... se utiliza por convención Norte o Sur... desde el polo Norte divergen las líneas de campo magnético y en el polo Sur convergen. La brújula no es más que un imán, por la acción de las líneas de campo magnético terrestre se orientan; y muchos dirán, cómo es posible que el norte del imán de la brújula se oriente al norte del planeta, si los polos identicos se repelen... Pués el polo norte (geográfico) de nuestro planeta llamado así por la orientación de la brújula, no es más que el polo sur magnético del planeta.
> 
> ...



a ver, lei algunos articulos, algo de wikipedia, yahoo respuetas, un libro pdf, y creo que entiendo un poco mas, a ver si entendi:  

un campo magnetico cuando se acerca a una bobina o a un conductor lo que produce es el alineamiento de los espines de los electrones, normalmente estan todos acomodados aleatoriamente, pero cuando se acerca un campo magnetico, se alinean y esto produce una fuerza electromotriz, que provoca el movimiento de los electrones dentro de la bobina, y bueno para que circule tiene que estar cerrado el circuito, osea que son las mismas repulsiones de los electrones lo que produce el movimiento, hay formulas para expresar eso, pero por ahora solo quiero entender el concepto, en algunos articulos solo dice que un campo magnetico genera un campo electrico, pero no dice porque, no explica que pasa con los electrones y luego lo complican con formulas 
como me gustaria que hicieran un libro donde expliquen las cosas sin tantas formulas y mas conceptos, creo que hare un luego


----------



## Scooter (Dic 10, 2012)

Una bobina se comporta al contrario que un condensador.
Si desconectas un condensador mantiene su tensión.
Si desconectas una bobina mantiene su corriente. si la corriente no tiene por donde pasar porque la has desconectado, pasa por donde puede, genera una tensión elevada y normalmente salta un arco por la bujía.
Cuanto mas rápido se desconecta mas gorda es la chispa, por eso un encendido electrónico quema mejor el combustible que una mecánico; porque la chispa es mayor.


----------



## fordv8 (Dic 10, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Una bobina se comporta al contrario que un condensador.
> Si desconectas un condensador mantiene su tensión.
> Si desconectas una bobina mantiene su corriente. si la corriente no tiene por donde pasar porque la has desconectado, pasa por donde puede, genera una tensión elevada y normalmente salta un arco por la bujía.
> Cuanto mas rápido se desconecta mas gorda es la chispa, por eso un encendido electrónico quema mejor el combustible que una mecánico; porque la chispa es mayor.



eso si, ademas el electronico se desgasta menos que el ruptor  lo que a mi me interesa es saber el concepto por ahora, luego los numeros y luego a practicar!!


----------

